# Pavel Chesnokov



## Vahe Sahakian

Pavel Chesnokov, Teach Me Thy Statutes, Orhodox Choral Music, conducted by Vladimir Gorbik on Reference Recordings SACD. If you like Russian Orthodox church music you do not want to miss this recording.


----------

